# Wago 750-881 + Orno-517 Modbus USR-DR302 komische Werte



## Cheesys (1 April 2022)

Abend,

habe aktuell folgenden Aufbau:
Wago 750-881 mit Modbus Schnittstelle auf einen allgemein Zähler ->funktioniert schon länger ohne Probleme
Raspberry Pi mit iobroker für die Visualisierung Kommunikation über Modbus->Hier auch alles ohne Probleme

Habe mir jetzt einen Orno 517 zugelegt um den Verbrauch von verschiedenen Geräten zu messen bzw. abzufragen ob eingeschaltet.
Da sich an dem Orno die Parität nicht ändern lässt gehe ich über einen USR-DR302

Nun bekomme ich hier in Codesys die gewünschten Werte aber nur wenn diese größer 0,09 sind ansonsten gibt es nur wie im Anhang 6.e-002
Habe testweise den Zähler im iobroker eingebunden, hier funktioniert alles ohne Probleme

Für mich macht es den Anschein als ob die 2. Nachkommastelle in Codesys für Verwirrung sorgt aber wüsste jetzt nicht wie und wo ich das einstellen kann.

Über Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## holgermaik (2 April 2022)

ist denn 6e-2 falsch für den Strom L1?
das würde 60mA (ca. 14W) entsprechen.


----------



## Thruser (2 April 2022)

Hi,

es ist wohl eher die Exponentialdarstellung unter Codesys, dazu kommt, daß iobroker auf zwei Stellen rundet:

GesamtLEistungZaeher2: 
Codesys: 8.e-003 -> 0.008
iobroker: 0.01

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (2 April 2022)

Die Werte werden bestimmt richtig ausgelesen und das ist nur ein Anzeige/Darstellungsproblem in Deiner Entwicklungsumgebung.

Harald


----------



## Cheesys (4 April 2022)

Ok habs selbst bemerkt
Danke für die Hinweise
war wohl etwas verballert 
Bei meinem RS485 Zähler zeigt es mir nämlich 6 Nachkommastellen in Codesys an die eigentlich ziemlich nutzlos sind
Wie kann ich das in Codesys umstellen damit ich hier bei den Eth Modbus auch die Nachkommstellen sehe?


----------

